# AF Cars Weight



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm looking for thoughts on the correct weight to AF cars. The NMRA standard for S scale calls for a car weight of 2 oz + 1/2 oz per inch of car length. How applicable is this for hi-rail/AF? An empty AF gondola weighs 4 oz; per the standard it should weigh 6 oz. I have derailments when backing an empty gondola through a switch with a Flyonel PA (original SP Daylight). The PA rear coupler has a curved centering spring on the truck that puts a pretty good side-load on the coupler on a curve. Did Gilbert PAs have this centering spring? With 2 oz of load in the gondola it makes it through the switch at any reasonable backup speed. (Ignore the fact that I'm using a PA to back a gondola through a switch, this is a science experiment.)

How important is weight to electrical pickup for cars with wheel pickup? My stock 21085 tender weighs about 8 oz. My 303 tender without the weight and electronic e-unit weighs 6 oz. Initial testing indicates some pickup issues (I acknowledge the AF track fresh out of 35 yrs storage might need more aggressive cleaning than a blue Scotch-Brite and alcohol). 

Thoughts?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gilbert added weighted trucks to some of their plastic cars..2 of which come to mind, the 631 gondola, and the 640 hopper car.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You do not say what kind of track and turnouts you are using. If original Gilbert, the cars should go through without issue. Gilbert knuckle coupler Diesel trucks had a copper spring strip that acted as a centering spring. Weight is important for electrical pickup. 
If there are derailments on SHS or Lionel FasTrack it is most certainly because the wheelsets on the cars are out of gauge. 100% of the Lionel Flyer freight and passenger cars are delivered with out of gauge wheelsets (too narrow.) I find about 50% of the original Gilbert are also off. This does not matter with original Gilbert track but does with the new .138 profile track and turnouts. Use a dime to correctly gauge the wheels. It should just fit freely between the wheels on each axle.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks, Tom. Good questions and insight. This is with original AF track and turnouts. Also, I checked and adjusted the gauge on the cars I'm currently using. The original AF were pretty close, but a few were too narrow. The pilot truck on the 303 was way off and showed it by derailments in the turnout. 

And yes, these are knuckle coupler cars. 

I'll see about adding some weight to the gondolas and the 303 tender. On that one, I replaced the electro-mechanical e-unit in the 80's and had to remove the weight to make room. With the new Dallee unit, there might be room for the weight, but I can't find it. Gives me something to do.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 303 with the plastic tender needs some weight to work properly. The pickup wheels also need to be clean for adequate rail contact. The Hudsons and Northerns tolerate dirty track and wheels better. I do like the electronic reverse units.


----------

